# Biggest People



## bigwideland (Dec 30, 2005)

I am wondering if there are sites that try to engage with and track the current largest people on the planet. I am aware of sites such as this that have the 900 club and 500 club, but most of the top 900 are no longer of this realm or have lost weight. 

BWL


----------



## Zoom (Jan 2, 2006)

The trouble with research of this nature is that once the knowledge of a superduper sizer becomes public, that person has already been shamed into trying to lose weight, and more than 50% of the time has already lost a few. Weight changes so frequently in some people, that a list of the thousands of people who weigh more than 600, would be excruciating to maintain.

The Mastportal keeps track of the largest webmistresses, but bear in mind that some people buy food instead of computers and will not appear on the list.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 4, 2006)

Good Afternoon Dimensions

Yeah that would be fascinating if you could track the weight of the largest people on the planet. I don't know I just have this large fetish about fat people I'm so obsessed with it that i made a chat room called Fat Admirers im me and to my surprise I get alot of admirers iming me and they are so nice and interesting some I've made friends with but some of them have been a lil igornant asking why would i make a stupid name like that and they were really embarassing theirselves. But yeah I'd like to go to that website but i"m really stuck on www. Fantasy Feeder.com I was recommended that website by a friend well actually he told me to type stuffing in the search engine and that was rhe results and I love the stories in the Dimensions Weight Room! 

Well Take Care Dimensions


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 4, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Good Afternoon Dimensions
> 
> Yeah that would be fascinating if you could track the weight of the largest people on the planet. I don't know I just have this large fetish about fat people I'm so obsessed with it that i made a chat room called Fat Admirers im me and to my surprise I get alot of admirers iming me and they are so nice and interesting some I've made friends with but some of them have been a lil igornant asking why would i make a stupid name like that and they were really embarassing theirselves. But yeah I'd like to go to that website but i"m really stuck on www. Fantasy Feeder.com I was recommended that website by a friend well actually he told me to type stuffing in the search engine and that was rhe results and I love the stories in the Dimensions Weight Room!
> 
> Well Take Care Dimensions



Hey Girla! Welcome to the boards. I hope you enjoy posting here. Don't let the bullies scare you off sweetie. Be strong and once again be assured that you are welcome here. :kiss2:


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 4, 2006)

hhmm.. and i've asked this person to please remove me from that list.. i didn't ask to be on it and i don't tell anyone what i weigh.

needless to say it's still there and still makes me mad.



Zoom said:


> The trouble with research of this nature is that once the knowledge of a superduper sizer becomes public, that person has already been shamed into trying to lose weight, and more than 50% of the time has already lost a few. Weight changes so frequently in some people, that a list of the thousands of people who weigh more than 600, would be excruciating to maintain.
> 
> The Mastportal keeps track of the largest webmistresses, but bear in mind that some people buy food instead of computers and will not appear on the list.


----------



## Tina (Jan 5, 2006)

Chicklets, I saw my name on the list tonight and wrote to ask him to remove it. Know what the pompous jerk said?

_>1. You should be glad about the added publicity I provide to your works.
>2. What is your current age and weight? If your weight has dropped sharply, you even might fall off this list._

Hello! Like I'm going to give him my current age and weight.




I told him I've never had a new friend or client claim to have found me because of his list, so I have never benefitted from the so-called "publicity," and that my age and weight are none of his business and I want him to remove my name and link. So, he thinks his list is great -- fine, but if someone asks to be removed they should be removed without question or such comments that I basically should be grateful. Ick. 

Such mis-placed pomposity (yes, Rob, I'm talking about you and know you read this board -- or used to).


----------



## Jes (Jan 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> Chicklets, I saw my name on the list tonight and wrote to ask him to remove it. Know what the pompous jerk said?
> 
> _>1. You should be glad about the added publicity I provide to your works.
> >2. What is your current age and weight? If your weight has dropped sharply, you even might fall off this list._
> ...



Here's a crazy question--is it possible you could just tell him you've lost weight? I mean...I guess he'd want a photo for proof but you could have someone morph you.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> Here's a crazy question--is it possible you could just tell him you've lost weight? I mean...I guess he'd want a photo for proof but you could have someone morph you.



From my own experience with Robi H briefly in Dimensions chat (between his bannings) and from what a friend of mine who met him in person has told me, I'm not sure he is quite "right" in the head.. he certainly qualifies as hugely insensitive.

I check his site from time-to-time to make sure I'm not on it, and so far so good.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Zoom said:


> The trouble with research of this nature is that once the knowledge of a superduper sizer becomes public, that person has already been shamed into trying to lose weight, and more than 50% of the time has already lost a few. Weight changes so frequently in some people, that a list of the thousands of people who weigh more than 600, would be excruciating to maintain.
> 
> The (deleted URL) keeps track of the largest webmistresses, but bear in mind that some people buy food instead of computers and will not appear on the list.



This guy does NOT deserve promotion of his website. On the other hand, some women who didn't know they were on the site now do... man, I hate that guy.


----------



## Cat (Jan 5, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> hhmm.. and i've asked this person to please remove me from that list.. i didn't ask to be on it and i don't tell anyone what i weigh.



I've been on there for eons, too, without asking to be on it. The sunny side to it? He still has me listed at 26 years old. Whoooo-wooooo! Welcome to the time capsule!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh Geez, I'm on it too.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 5, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> From my own experience with Robi H briefly in Dimensions chat (between his bannings) and from what a friend of mine who met him in person has told me, I'm not sure he is quite "right" in the head.. he certainly qualifies as hugely insensitive.
> 
> I check his site from time-to-time to make sure I'm not on it, and so far so good.



I told him he was not allowed to participate in Dimensions as long as he has listings that people object to, and that he is to remove listings of anyone here who asks him to.


----------



## Tina (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you for that, Conrad, I hope it does some good. As of now, I see no change, but hopefully he'll do the right thing and remove those who don't want to be listed.



Jes said:


> Here's a crazy question--is it possible you could just tell him you've lost weight? I mean...I guess he'd want a photo for proof but you could have someone morph you.



Two things:

First, it's the principle of the thing. 

Second, I *have* lost weight, but he wants my stats and he can, quite frankly, take a non-stop trolly to the deepest bowels of hell.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 7, 2006)

My new favorite phrase of 2006?


> he can, quite frankly, take a non-stop trolly to the deepest bowels of hell.



Happy New Year Tina!!! You RAWK!


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2006)

Heh. Thanks, Buff. 

And yet, the asshole still hasn't removed my name. I'm tempted to contact his server space just on principle.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 8, 2006)

Do it Tina!!! Do it do it! Git him! When boys are mean to ladies, they deserve to be poked in the eye! Even if it's an ePoke!


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

I will loan you my 2x4.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 8, 2006)

I would think with all the people upset we can get a movement going that gets his server to drop him. Another option is to code your page to not allow links from his page, thus destroying the purpose of his site.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 9, 2006)

Let's sacrifice him to our gods! 

...

Come on... We did it all the time in the 30's!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyway, since Bush's people "rehabilitated" hell I hear that it's actually pretty damn nice down there now, not at all like the old days. Sure, the trolleys are non-stop but they're speedy and clean, offering great food and nearly every known comfort.

Even the deepest bowels became gentrified during the Reagan era and are now actually quite clean, upscale and sought after. Climate control, clean air, swimming pools, underground forests and free DSL have made hell's deepest bowels a place of wonder and a destination for so many aspiring assholes young and old.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 9, 2006)

'Scuse me Tina and everyone, I was just thinking aloud. (Really I'd delete the post if I could or at least edit it to relate more to the convo - can't trust my writing when I'm this tired!)


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 10, 2006)

Hadn't even heard of this Marsport site until I read this thread (shows how out of the loop I am), but checking out some of the links, I can't help noticing how out-of-date so many of 'em are. Which tells me that speedy resolution is not the most likely outcome here . . .


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 10, 2006)

something tells me Santa is a lib


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 10, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Hadn't even heard of this Marsport site until I read this thread (shows how out of the loop I am), but checking out some of the links, I can't help noticing how out-of-date so many of 'em are. Which tells me that speedy resolution is not the most likely outcome here . . .



I agree. Best thing to do is to block access from the site (the Chippy can tell you how if your site allows PHP...give me time to work on a cgi solution) and then start a letter (e-mail) writing campaign to the server, or even to him saying hey this be broken


----------



## YisGinlasvegas (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice Station Larry.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 10, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> something tells me Santa is a lib


Of course! A conservative Santa would keep all the toys.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 11, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> something tells me Santa is a lib



Nah, except for voting I'm very apolitical.


----------



## Tina (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't sweat it, Santa, I think your post is funny.


----------

